# Thailand Visa for Australian PR Holders



## khurrambilal01 (Jul 12, 2016)

Hi Friends,

Does anyone has idea about Thailand Visa requirement if you are travelling on Australian PR Visa? And same information for Malaysia and Philiphines.

Thanks


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty sure whether or not you need a visa for any country will depend on what country your passport is from, not what visa for a third country you might hold (PR or not).

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Visa_requirements_for_Pakistani_citizens

Having said that, if you have Australian PR and you are only transiting through another country, they may have more relaxed transit visa requirements.

Happy to be corrected if I'm wrong.


----------

